# Akios Scora 80 Reel



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Used Akios Scora 80 spinning reel. Comes with original box, extra spool, clothe bag, and owners manual. Reel is in good condition and works fine. I mainly use casting equipment and decided to sell some of my spinning equipment. Asking $125 (retails for $190) local pickup in Jacksonville, FL or buyer pays for shipping.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I sent you a message reguarding your reel.


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Don, I replied to your message.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

payment sent via paypal


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, Don. I will ship tomorrow and send you the tracking number.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

got the rel yesterday, looks great. thanks


----------

